

Gigamonkeys Quarterly - zachbeane
http://gigamonkeys.com/blog/2010/02/18/gigamonkeys-quarterly.html

======
jashkenas
I've been talking to Peter about this idea a bit, and I'm terrifically excited
that he's planning on moving it forward. It seems strange that there's never
been an open-source / code-culture periodical of record since the rise of the
web, online or off.

With a little luck, and contributions from all of us (hopefully, Peter will
have an open ear for story pitches), GQ could be for code what Make is for the
DIY scene.

Here's some hypothetical articles I could imagine reading:

* A critical reading of The TeXbook.

* Bootstrap your own self-compiling mini-language.

* A brief history of asynchrony.

* Fun with Octrees.

* Visualizing strange attractors.

* A security analysis of the SHA-3 contenders.

What would you like to see?

~~~
ecuzzillo
As I said to him in an email, the code for papers being released along with
the papers is a big one for me.

Interviews with more programmers than just the notable ones in Coders at Work,
and also particular domain sections.

If I did something particularly cool with robots, I could publish a paper in
an academic journal and have it be all hoidy-toidy and mathy and shit, and
then publish the code and all the "yeah there was the math but I really just
tweaked the config files" stories in GQ.

It could be the same with all the interesting implementation research, like
graphics.

------
bonsaitree
This sounds great. I'd recommend glancing over some of the earlier releases of
the, sadly now defunct, Perl Journal.

I thought they absolutely nailed their target demographic with a great balance
of practical programming tips, history/cultural pieces, and op-eds.

~~~
jashkenas
Here's a page with links to a bunch of Perl Journal PDFs, for the interested:

<http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=711609>

------
brown9-2
Based on his work for Coders at Work, I'm really looking forward to this.

------
hugs
Sounds like The Pragmatic Programmers Magazine:
<http://pragprog.com/magazines>

~~~
bhiggins
I just have to say that actually, no, this doesn't sound like that at all. And
thank goodness.

